

10 Signs It's Time To Quit Your Job - uptown
http://news.yahoo.com/s/usnews/20110328/ts_usnews/10signsitstimetoquityourjob

======
jrsmith1279
Should all 10 apply before quitting? Only the first 3 really apply for me.
Some of the other things on the list come and go, but thats how it is with
most jobs.

